# question about license for duck hunting



## jcarp3314 (Sep 8, 2010)

so i have heard two different things about just what you need to have to duck hunt in georgia.  I have the sportsman combo which include fishin, hunting big game, dove, ect...however i also heard that i need a federal duck stamp?? can someone help me out about that. and i also heard there are only certain places you can get the stamp... any help would be appreciated!


----------



## shawnrice (Sep 8, 2010)

You need a federal duck stamp, use to be able to get them at post office,it's been awhile since i bought one


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes, you will need to purchase a federal duck stamp, and you will be covered, along with the sportsmans license.


----------



## jcarp3314 (Sep 8, 2010)

good deal, thanks again yall!


----------



## silvertitan (Sep 8, 2010)

*duck stamp*

You should be able to get the duck stamp at Wal Mart. Be sure to ask for the Federal Duck Stamp or they might try to sell you the Georgia waterfowl license. This is included in your sportsmans license. You have to SIGN it across the face and stick it on your hunting license. Make sure you have your HIP permit also. It's free. Good luck.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 8, 2010)

Go by the post office and get one.  They are $15 and you get a nice Ameican Widgeon stamp this year.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 8, 2010)

Hunting license, wma permit, if applicable, fed duck stamp and teal tags will have you ready to go in Georgia.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Sep 9, 2010)

Teal Tags?   What? . . .Really?


----------



## jerry russell (Sep 9, 2010)

Buy your Federal duck stamp on-line at: usps.com

Make sure you get the right year (2010-2011 American Widgeon) as they also sell the old stamps on this site.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Sep 9, 2010)

Federal Duck Stamp will have the Widgeon on it...........the Teal Tags will have the Blue Bill (Lesser Scaup) on it this year........dont confuse the two........(Keep in mind, the Teal Tags are only if you're wanting to hunt early Teal season- not needed for regular duck season)..........someone correct me if i'm wrong boys?


----------



## 242outdoors (Sep 9, 2010)

never heard of teal tags


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Sep 10, 2010)

Too late to order now.  Season is in tomorrow........might get lucky and find some scalpers at the boat ramp.......although you'll probably pay a little extra.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 10, 2010)

DuckGodLiaison said:


> Federal Duck Stamp will have the Widgeon on it...........the Teal Tags will have the Blue Bill (Lesser Scaup) on it this year........dont confuse the two........(Keep in mind, the Teal Tags are only if you're wanting to hunt early Teal season- not needed for regular duck season)..........someone correct me if i'm wrong boys?



The Teal Tags this year have a picture of a fully plumed blue winged teal drake.


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 10, 2010)

silvertitan said:


> You should be able to get the duck stamp at Wal Mart. Be sure to ask for the Federal Duck Stamp or they might try to sell you the Georgia waterfowl license. This is included in your sportsmans license. You have to SIGN it across the face and stick it on your hunting license. Make sure you have your HIP permit also. It's free. Good luck.


 
You don't have to stick it to your license to be in compliance.

For example, I have the GA lifetime license, and carry my signed federal duck stamp in my wallet next to my license.  No requirement to stick it.


----------

